# Problème de paramétrage compte GMAIL avec Apple Mail 3.1



## rompilot (28 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je me suis créé un compte gmail que je souhaite paramétrer avec Apple Mail 3.1 de Leopard.
Cependant, impossible de configurer ce compte de messagerie. Lors du paramétrage, j'ai toujours le message suivant :

_Echec de la connexion au serveur POP "pop.gmail.com". Assurez vous que le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe sont corrects puis cliquez sur Continuer. Vous ne pourrez pas recevoir de courrier si les informations sont incorrectes
_

J'ai ce message que je sois en configuration automatique ou manuelle du compte.

Je précise que sur le site Gmail, mon nom d'utilsateur et mon mot de passe fonctionnent bien. De plus, sur ce même site, j'ai bien activé le protocole POP pour tous les messages.

Merci si vous avez des infos pour me dépanner...


----------



## Vladrow (28 Décembre 2007)

Tu as oublié l'onglet avancé: Port 995, utiliser SSL et utiliser mot de passe. Google utilise une connexion cryptée pour ton bien


----------

